# Bell Stand



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

My local Indoor Bowls Club wanted a stand to hang a bell they use to signal the beginning and end of play. I thought about it for some time and came up with this. It's based on one of those old marine buoys - the type with a bell and light on the top. The timber is kwila (aka merbau) and the top light which also incorporates the bell hanger is rimu. The whole thing is sprayed two pot finish (by my son who's a commercial furniture sprayer  ).


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Geordie, That is cool! Thanks for sharing. -Derek


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great work Geordie, looks great.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great work, Geordie! Neat design.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

neat design, and well finished!

Looks great!
John


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

A good job well done!!  I like the finish.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice job Geordie, did you come up with the design?


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Rolf, yes it came from my own (twisted) imagination but it owes a lot to the marine buoy I mentioned. I drew a full size half profile of the bell to work out the angles and lengths while trying to keep the size to a minimum. The final picture is actually distorted slightly as I had to rotate the photo. It's taller and (I think) more elegant than the pic shows.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thinking outside the box again,eh Geordie? That is one fine looking bell holder. Kindda rings my chimes.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Doc. It's good to know that at my age I can still ring someone's bell, even if it's only yours


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Geordie really nice bell holder. The jointery looks great but a little to complicated for me to try. Finish is excellent could I borrow your son for my next finishing project .


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Glenmore. There was nothing to the joints really. The legs were mortised into the base using a plunge router to cut the mortises. The top of the legs and the upper plate carrying the knob were notched also using the router and a straight bit. The trick is to do a full scale half drawing to work out the angles of dangle and lengths.


----------

